# Need Opinions on Benjamin Moore Aura Paint



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

If you can afford it and apply it correctly, it is probably the best paint out there. There is a learning curve to application though and probably not a good idea for the novice.


----------



## dorothyolive (Sep 28, 2008)

chrisn said:


> If you can afford it and apply it correctly, it is probably the best paint out there. There is a learning curve to application though and probably not a good idea for the novice.


Hi Chrisn,
Thanks for the reply. 
What would be important to know about Aura application? I know how fast it dries but what should I be aware of before applying it? Would it be better to cut in as I go or cut in the entire area, then paint. I'm considering a very dark color,eggshell. Do you have any experience with dark colors and any issues that may arise. I don't consider myself a "novice" exactly, but any tips would be appreciated. Also, re: clean-up, protecting against drips, type of roller and brush.etc. Also would you know if I'll be able to paint over it with another type of paint or will I be stuck to using this brand exclusively. It's so new, I'm a bit concerned about so much. I suppose if it had been around long enough to be time tested I'd feel easier about using it. 
Thanks again,
DorothyOlive


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Here is a link that will save me a LOT of typing. As to the roller covers, I think any good quality cover will work( I use wooster 50,50 1/2in). You can paint over it with any other latex as far as I know.

http://www.myperfectcolor.com/articles.asp?id=145


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

I cannot confirm this first-hand, but others may, that Aura contains ceramic (again I am not sure here, of where exactly ceramic appears) to promote washability. It is also 100% acrylic and therefore of a higher quality anyway. But ceramic paints are the rage in some markets and I am not surprised BM has one. The colour tinting system is new too, and has low solvent content, making Aura more acceptable in VOC-regulated jurisdictions. Since it has a different evaporation profile, it dries somewhat differently than other paints making application different.

It seems dark colours go on the best, but again, that's hearsay amongst other pros...not me.

:huh:


----------



## DIYHelper (Feb 28, 2007)

ccarlisle said:


> I cannot confirm this first-hand, but others may, that Aura contains ceramic (again I am not sure here, of where exactly ceramic appears) to promote washability. It is also 100% acrylic and therefore of a higher quality anyway. But ceramic paints are the rage in some markets and I am not surprised BM has one. The colour tinting system is new too, and has low solvent content, making Aura more acceptable in VOC-regulated jurisdictions. Since it has a different evaporation profile, it dries somewhat differently than other paints making application different.
> 
> It seems dark colours go on the best, but again, that's hearsay amongst other pros...not me.
> 
> :huh:


You've got the right company, but the wrong product. Benjamin Moore's Regal Matte has the ceramic beads. The ceramic thing was big a couple years ago, but was really a marketing created thing.

The Aura however, has technology that has the colorant and the resin system work together to create a really high hiding and extremely durable finish. As other people mentioned, the colorant system is new, which is what causes the different technique.

As for my experience with it, cutting the whole room is definitely the way to go. Also, if you see a holiday or an unpainted area where you rolled, don't try to fix it. Instead, go back over it once it completely dries. It will touch up very well.


----------



## dorothyolive (Sep 28, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thank you for the info on Aura paints. When I tested it ( a few small areas, 2 different sheens) I found it dragged (?) somewhat. Not anyway similar to the creamy consistency of good quality latex. I am concerned that it'll leave roller marks. thanks for the tip to allow it to dry before touching it up. I have a tendency to over roll which can cause problems. .
Your opinions have been helpful.
Thanks again,
DorothyOlive


----------



## dorothyolive (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi Chrisn,
I I checked out the web site you recommended. It was very helpful. Thank you so much. You have saved me a lot of time and worry.
Thanks again,
DorothyOlive


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

"Draggability" issues probably are as a result of the very low levels of solvents used in the paint, making the paint flow a bit slower than most. Just guessing here, but IMO the low-VOC option in the amount and nature of the solvents used - in both the vehicule and the colours - may have an effect on the "drag" of a paint...higher surface tension and all that.

Higher surface tension might also account for the 'no retouch' observations; low VOCs are great, but do come with a learning curve.
:wink:


----------



## CRad (Jul 26, 2009)

*BM Aura Paint*

Last summer I painted all of our interior walls with Aura paint. The colors ranged from beige to Fairview Taupe to chocolate brown. I will never use another paint. I did apply 2 coats using the Aura roller cover, and there are absolutely no roller marks. By the time I had worked my way around the room, the first wall was dry...so I just kept on going. The posts are correct in that you cannot go over an area to "fix" a spot. Since it dries so quickly, the roller grabs the paint off the wall when you do this. Usually, when we hang pictures we can just scratch the wall with a fingernail to mark where the nail goes. Not so with this paint! One other note, do not have fans on in the room when you paint. They just further speed up the drying process.

I'm getting ready to paint our winter residence...and have already chosen to use Aura paint.


----------



## lpen (Oct 15, 2010)

I used Ben Moore aura paint in Coastal Path. I was painting over a wedgewood blue color from SW so I had to do 2 coats. Cut in on first coat as far along as you want. But cut in a smaller area then paint on the 2nd coat. I had to tell hubby to stop cutting in on 2nd coat because it dried so quick I could not tell where he left off. I t is a great paint. Little dripping. Also love the color.


----------



## hammerheart14 (Sep 2, 2010)

The newer, high quality waterbornes are harder to use for novices, but once you get the hang of it, you'll never use anything again. I always recommend Pratt and Lambert's Accolade line, it's just as good, but quite cheaper, esp. their interior line. http://www.prattandlambert.com/


----------

